# RCD-310 Part numbers?



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

I.e. the radio in the base-model. In particular I need to know the differences for with/without Sirius and with/without Bluetooth.

TIA :beer:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> I.e. the radio in the base-model. In particular I need to know the differences for with/without Sirius and with/without Bluetooth.
> 
> TIA :beer:




I'm free of the myth of "Japanese Quality" and you should be, too.


I agree with this statement


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

< hears crickets chirping >

< sighs >

< realizes Vortex is the same as it's always been > :facepalm:


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

Farnsworth said:


> < hears crickets chirping >
> 
> < sighs >
> 
> < realizes Vortex is the same as it's always been > :facepalm:


Basically. But I'm under the impression that bluetooth is a whole seperate module and has nothing to do with the radio? I wish there was a RealOEM-type tool for VW cars. Also, the Beetle forum is pretty slow in general.


----------



## mjs302 (Apr 17, 2008)

1K0-035-164-D for non-satellite but with BT. I also believe BT is a separate module as my VagCom scan has an address for "radio" and an address for "telephone module".


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

mjs302 said:


> 1K0-035-164-D for non-satellite but with BT. I also believe BT is a separate module as my VagCom scan has an address for "radio" and an address for "telephone module".


And there's a -E part as well, which has a dealer list price of $300 less than -D


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

the Bluetooth Module is separate and under the passenger seat covered by a pathetic piece of foam that is visible by simply putting the chair back in the upright position.

I have a 310 that had the Bluetooth under the seat and pulled it out and replaced it with a 510. Its for sale for $175 and only has a couple miles on it.

JOe

Original in the car the 310









What we put in it. the 510


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, but I'm looking for a -310 with SiriusXM built in. My Jetta-VI loaner had one so I know it exists.


----------

